# any AZ herpers



## pythonman13 (Nov 9, 2007)

okay i got this idea from cali herper topic but i changed the state to AZ but our there any AZ herpers out there or people that went to the tucson reptile show ???


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 10, 2007)

Beazer is from AZ on here, he is one of the Mods.


----------



## lizardboy101 (Nov 10, 2007)

Heck I got my first Tegu at the Tucson Show. I got her from Kelly...can't think of his last name, but give me some time.


----------



## mdmtmm (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm out here is AZ as well. I believe I know Kelly too. If its the same guy, I bought a Rhino from him around 5 years ago.


----------



## COWHER (Nov 10, 2007)

mdmtmm said:


> I'm out here is AZ as well. I believe I know Kelly too. If its the same guy, I bought a Rhino from him around 5 years ago.



ooooooooooooooh you got any pics i love rinos!!!!!


----------



## pythonman13 (Nov 10, 2007)

where any of you there this year?


----------



## lizardboy101 (Nov 11, 2007)

OOO OOO OOO pick me. lol. My first reptile show


----------



## Beazer (Nov 11, 2007)

Yeah I'm from az... and a major herper. What of it? lol jk! I didn't get to go to this year's reptile show in down there. :cry: But there is always next year. I am just not too fond of going to the herp shows here anymore lol. Seen it all. Though its awesome to meet new people and bump into your herpin' buddies there. Oh and to meet herper chicks 8) . I forget the last name of that Kelly guy that you guys are talking about, but he is a great guy. Keeps a profile on all his animals which is always a good sign. If I can manage to remember his last night I'll post it up.


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 11, 2007)

I wish I was from AZ!!! Does that count??? :mrgreen:


----------

